# 1994 Sentra



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

My cardomain site: http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=284978&page=1

still a work in progress but its gettin there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oooh very nice.. maybe next time i go back to dallas i might jes look for you.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Nice ride!
Have you dynoed the beast?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Schweeeeet.....very impressive bragging rights numbers too.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sweet!
thats how its done!


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks, guys. This car has been through a lot. My advice is to be careful who you let work on your car, and have everything in writing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

very nice look outside and under the hood


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

beauty, nice job!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice


----------

